# Kron Gracie wins MMA debut



## Hanzou (Dec 23, 2014)

He tapped his opponent out in 1:55. Pretty impressive. 

Him and daddy Rickson want to bring Bjj back to MMA. It will be interesting to see how successful they are.


----------



## Steve (Dec 23, 2014)

Kron is pretty amazing to watch on the mat.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 23, 2014)

it will be interesting to see how they chose his opponents to give him a good starting record.
Still nice tape out


----------



## Reeksta (Dec 23, 2014)

Hopefully he can wrestle better than was displayed on that vid or is at least willing to put some work into that area. Pulling guard like that is a habit he'll need to get out of if he plans on making it to the top levels of the sport


----------



## Hanzou (Dec 23, 2014)

Reeksta said:


> Hopefully he can wrestle better than was displayed on that vid or is at least willing to put some work into that area. Pulling guard like that is a habit he'll need to get out of if he plans on making it to the top levels of the sport



Everyone's a critic.... 

In all seriousness, Rickson has stated that Kron isn't going to incorporate a lot of other styles into his JJ. In other words, his takedowns are probably going to be mainly old school Gjj, and not wrestling.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 23, 2014)

Hanzou said:


> Everyone's a critic....
> 
> In all seriousness, Rickson has stated that Kron isn't going to incorporate a lot of other styles into his JJ. In other words, his takedowns are probably going to be mainly old school Gjj, and not wrestling.



yeah that was very bjj. Wasn't it. From the low kicking and no boxing to a but flop.

and i would have said there was no way that would work on a modern mma fighter.

but it did. So i am impressed.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 23, 2014)

drop bear said:


> yeah that was very bjj. Wasn't it. From the low kicking and no boxing to a but flop.
> 
> and i would have said there was no way that would work on a modern mma fighter.
> 
> but it did. So i am impressed.


According to Sherdog, that was his opponent's first pro fight. We'll see how well that style holds up once Kron moves up to higher level opponents.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 23, 2014)

Tony Dismukes said:


> According to Sherdog, that was his opponent's first pro fight. We'll see how well that style holds up once Kron moves up to higher level opponents.



ah see that's what i have just been doing looking up his opponent.
it is really kind of an interesting back story. If this were a Disney movie kron would be the bad guy

Hyung Soo Kim Immortal Wrestler MMA Fighter Page Tapology

he hasn't walked in off the street.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 23, 2014)

drop bear said:


> ah see that's what i have just been doing looking up his opponent.
> it is really kind of an interesting back story. If this were a Disney movie kron would be the bad guy
> 
> Hyung Soo Kim Immortal Wrestler MMA Fighter Page Tapology
> ...


I certainly wouldn't suggest that Mr. Kim was an untrained slouch. It actually looks like it was a good first matchup for both of them. They're both experienced and talented grapplers with no prior MMA competition experience.

That said, Kron will have a much harder time ahead of him if he wants to just run in and jump guard with the calibre of fighters that are currently in the UFC.

Hopefully by the time he gets that far in his MMA career he will develop a more rounded game.


----------



## Buka (Dec 23, 2014)

Think back to the first time you competed in......whatever. 
If you haven't competed, your opinion might not be the best judge of....well, anything, really.

My guess - he'll probably be okay. Might be fun to watch.


----------



## Hanzou (Dec 23, 2014)

People are drawing comparisons between him and Ronda Rousey. Rousey had a pretty one-dimensional game until very recently, and I remember when a lot of people said that strikers and wrestlers would dismantle her strong Judo base.

Hasn't happened yet, and Kron's career could go in a similar fashion.

Of course the men's division is far deeper than the woman division.


----------



## Steve (Dec 23, 2014)

Way deeper.   There have been many elite level Bjj guys.   You can go pretty far, but there's a limit.    Look at guys like Damian Maia.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buka (Dec 23, 2014)

Damien Maia is interesting....to me, anyway. No doubt about his skill/talent/heart and what have you. As a fan, I find his fights almost make me fall asleep. If I was trying to get a friend interested in MMA, I wouldn't show him one of Maia's fights.

Wouldn't fight the guy with a whip and chair, though. Not even with a gun and an expresso.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 23, 2014)

If you want to be at the top tier level in MMA you need a well rounded game.  If Kron really wants to compete against the best he will have to add a few things.


----------



## Reeksta (Dec 24, 2014)

Hanzou said:


> Rickson has stated that Kron isn't going to incorporate a lot of other styles into his JJ. In other words, his takedowns are probably going to be mainly old school Gjj, and not wrestling


While I admire Kron's dedication to BJJ, I fear that he will be limiting himself if he sticks with this mentality. Being able to establish top control is a much more vital skill in the modern game than when Rickson was fighting. It would be a shame to see someone as obviously talented as Kron create a glass ceiling for himself due to stubbornness.
As you say though, it will be interesting to follow his progress.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 24, 2014)

Hanzou said:


> People are drawing comparisons between him and Ronda Rousey.


That may be but she is the better looking and she did  learn  and improve fast


----------



## Danny T (Dec 24, 2014)

Kron is also a Judo BB.


----------



## elder999 (Dec 24, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> That may be but she is the better looking and she did  learn  and improve fast



Did she?

Maybe she just didn't show more of her game until she needed it?

Sort of like Kron here....odds are good that he's got a better "kicking game" than the simple entry he was attempting (ala dad)...but he used what was going to work. Down the road we'll see......

Trust me, we haven't seen all of Ronda Rousey's talent in the octagon yet, and we might not ever get to see it........if she doesn't need it.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 24, 2014)

Hanzou said:


> People are drawing comparisons between him and Ronda Rousey. Rousey had a pretty one-dimensional game until very recently, and I remember when a lot of people said that strikers and wrestlers would dismantle her strong Judo base.
> 
> Hasn't happened yet, and Kron's career could go in a similar fashion.
> 
> Of course the men's division is far deeper than the woman division.



well the advantage is that we will find out. One way or another.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 24, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> If you want to be at the top tier level in MMA you need a well rounded game.  If Kron really wants to compete against the best he will have to add a few things.




and i really want to see that butt flop fail.


----------



## Hanzou (Dec 25, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Kron is also a Judo BB.



Considering that he's mainly Gjj, that doesn't surprise me. A lot of the Gracies cross-trained, and actively place Judo instructors in their academies if they can.


----------

